# مسابح فايبر قلاس جدة السعودية



## المتطورة (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*
مسابح فايبر قلاس جدة السعودية 



لهواة المسابح اقتني مسبحك باقل الاسعار على الاطلاق... 

افضل المسابح من فايبر جلاس عالي الجودة 
باب اول 
المتطورة للمسابح
عملاءنا الكرام يسرنا ان نضع بين ايديكم 
خدماتنا بتوريد و تركيب المسابح حيث تصل 
من مركزنا الى بيت العميل مباشرة 
مسابح عالية الجودة بضمان عشر سنوات 
من الفايبر غلاس المكفول والنقي مئة بالمئة 
والسعر اقل اضعاف من مسابح الخرسانه
متوفر لدينا كل المقاسات 
من القياس الصغير للاولاد للقياس الكبير جدا 
فلاتر مضخات سخانات - مع ديكور - اغطية 
ومستلزمات للمسابح . 
ملاحظة: خدماتنا تشمل كل المدن السعوديه والخليج 
للاتصال 
0565867770*​


----------



## المتطورة (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: مسابح فايبر قلاس جدة السعودية*

___________________-


----------

